# 2.3 Million Flee Socialist Paradise Venezuela



## Ricky LIbtardo

How can this be?

So now we're sending a hospital ship to Columbia to help all those fleeing the Socialist paradise. Time to send our little petunia Democratic Socialists on a bus tour of Venezuela for some re-education. 

How in the hell does a country with the largest oil reserves in the world become a Socialist shit hole?

Bernie, get your ass on the bus right now.

Venezuelans flee economic crisis at home


----------



## danielpalos

Time for a new AnCap!  

If only there were any open interest instead of merely market speculation and no interest.


----------



## danielpalos

all they needed before, was a corp of agricultural engineers.


----------



## Kosh

This old news, the new standard is apparently using the 90% white Norway as an example.


----------



## MarathonMike

Ricky LIbtardo said:


> How can this be?
> 
> So now we're sending a hospital ship to Columbia to help all those fleeing the Socialist paradise. Time to send our little petunia Democratic Socialists on a bus tour of Venezuela for some re-education.
> 
> How in the hell does a country with the largest oil reserves in the world become a Socialist shit hole?
> 
> Bernie, get your ass on the bus right now.
> 
> Venezuelans flee economic crisis at home


Venezuela shows us what happens when you combine Socialism with totally corrupt leaders. Give all the money to the government run by crooks. What could go wrong?


----------



## Ricky LIbtardo

Kosh said:


> This old news, the new standard is apparently using the 90% white Norway as an example.





Ya, Norway is a shining example of what happens with Socialism. Personal debt through the roof. Check out all the Socialist countries with highest debt per person.


----------



## danielpalos

MarathonMike said:


> Ricky LIbtardo said:
> 
> 
> 
> How can this be?
> 
> So now we're sending a hospital ship to Columbia to help all those fleeing the Socialist paradise. Time to send our little petunia Democratic Socialists on a bus tour of Venezuela for some re-education.
> 
> How in the hell does a country with the largest oil reserves in the world become a Socialist shit hole?
> 
> Bernie, get your ass on the bus right now.
> 
> Venezuelans flee economic crisis at home
> 
> 
> 
> Venezuela shows us what happens when you combine Socialism with totally corrupt leaders. Give all the money to the government run by crooks. What could go wrong?
Click to expand...

The Peoples' HR should have supplied a Peoples Minister of Industry to command economize a command economy into prosperity.


----------



## Pogo

Ricky LIbtardo said:


> How can this be?
> 
> So now we're sending a hospital ship to Columbia to help all those fleeing the Socialist paradise. Time to send our little petunia Democratic Socialists on a bus tour of Venezuela for some re-education.
> 
> How in the hell does a country with the largest oil reserves in the world become a Socialist shit hole?
> 
> Bernie, get your ass on the bus right now.
> 
> Venezuelans flee economic crisis at home



Haha, Gullible's Travels continue.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

For some odd reason Venezuela is no longer the darling of the left and they avoid talking about it like one avoids the plague.

LOL...we warned them


----------



## Mr Natural

Maybe Venezuela should have diversified its economic base rather than relying on a single commodity industry.


----------



## Pogo

SassyIrishLass said:


> For some odd reason Venezuela is no longer the darling of the left and they avoid talking about it like one avoids the plague.
> 
> LOL...we warned them



Oh fucking bullshit.  This thread is built on dishonesty.  Right from the title.


----------



## Doc1

Pogo said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> For some odd reason Venezuela is no longer the darling of the left and they avoid talking about it like one avoids the plague.
> 
> LOL...we warned them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh fucking bullshit.  This thread is built on dishonesty.  Right from the title.
Click to expand...


Move there piss ant. Socialism in t's purest form is bullshit. It doesn't work, it NEVER has. That's how we got Communism.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Pogo said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> For some odd reason Venezuela is no longer the darling of the left and they avoid talking about it like one avoids the plague.
> 
> LOL...we warned them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh fucking bullshit.  This thread is built on dishonesty.  Right from the title.
Click to expand...


Oh bullshit it is not and because you of all trolls says so doesn't make it so.

Now run along and troll elsewhere. Venezuela is a socialist nightmare


----------



## danielpalos

Mr Clean said:


> Maybe Venezuela should have diversified its economic base rather than relying on a single commodity industry.


Economics should be a science.


----------



## Natural Citizen

_Aaaaand_ this goes here...

*Venezuela's Lessons For America*

Wait for it.


----------



## danielpalos

A command economy should be able to command a Corp of Agricultural Engineers to get results, not make excuses.


socializing costs, is what socialism is capitally good for.


----------



## Thinker101

danielpalos said:


> A command economy should be able to command a Corp of Agricultural Engineers to get results, not make excuses.
> 
> 
> socializing costs, is what socialism is capitally good for.



Socializing costs is what socialism is good for?  WTF, isn't that why they sell their product(s)?


----------



## Siete

Dear RW's ;

the Venezuelan's is coming to get YOU -


----------



## danielpalos

Thinker101 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> A command economy should be able to command a Corp of Agricultural Engineers to get results, not make excuses.
> 
> 
> socializing costs, is what socialism is capitally good for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socializing costs is what socialism is good for?  WTF, isn't that why they sell their product(s)?
Click to expand...

State capitalism is a form of socialism.


----------



## Reasonable

Ricky LIbtardo said:


> How can this be?
> 
> So now we're sending a hospital ship to Columbia to help all those fleeing the Socialist paradise. Time to send our little petunia Democratic Socialists on a bus tour of Venezuela for some re-education.
> 
> How in the hell does a country with the largest oil reserves in the world become a Socialist shit hole?
> 
> Bernie, get your ass on the bus right now.
> 
> Venezuelans flee economic crisis at home


Dumb thread. Par for Ricky Retardo. No one I’ve ever heard said Venezuela is paradise. 

What came first: the chicken or the egg? 
Were the cult all liars before they hooked up and sold their souls to the serial sex offender or took 45’s trait of being incapable of telling the truth? 

Tough call.


----------



## Theowl32

But but but sean penn, danny glover and harry belafonte said.........


----------



## easyt65

Ricky LIbtardo said:


> How can this be?
> 
> So now we're sending a hospital ship to Columbia to help all those fleeing the Socialist paradise. Time to send our little petunia Democratic Socialists on a bus tour of Venezuela for some re-education.
> 
> How in the hell does a country with the largest oil reserves in the world become a Socialist shit hole?
> 
> Bernie, get your ass on the bus right now.
> 
> Venezuelans flee economic crisis at home


"Buenos Dias!  I am here to seek asylum from CAPITALISM"

... said *NO* illegal alien ever who has crossed our border.


----------



## danielpalos

...Lousy management does that, not socialism.


----------



## night_son

Ricky LIbtardo said:


> How can this be?
> 
> So now we're sending a hospital ship to Columbia to help all those fleeing the Socialist paradise. Time to send our little petunia Democratic Socialists on a bus tour of Venezuela for some re-education.
> 
> How in the hell does a country with the largest oil reserves in the world become a Socialist shit hole?
> 
> Bernie, get your ass on the bus right now.
> 
> Venezuelans flee economic crisis at home



Venezuela is the long (60+ year victim) of a combination of Marxist-Leninist leadership philosophy wrapped in the disguise of *Interventionist Economics* the modern end run of which has become full blown socialism defined by government control of its economy and ownership of its industry--all headed by a ruthless dictatorial regime. While the current and mainstreamed ideological platform of Democratic Socialism is_ not_ the same species as classic murder world Marxist-Leninist socio-communism with its calls for universal healthcare and a living wage, American branded Democratic Socialism is every bit as dangerous, and I will tell you why. 

Venezuela is the perfect cautionary tale to be told as a dire warning to any American political entity crying out for_ real_ increase in U.S. government economic or infrastructural Interventionism. See, over six decades--and while Venezuela's earliest presidents were steeped in communist philosophy yet did not directly apply its doctrines--Venezuelan government did intervene to a greater and greater extent in "patches" or bailouts to save various privately owned industries and commodity markets. So what happened over decades was eventually, at the end of all of these government bailouts, the government ended up owning most of private industry anyway. 

And therein lies the great danger in America of today if our government leaders follow Venezuela's with a future history of similar bailouts of private industries and banks, and the nationalization of massive parts of our infrastructure such as healthcare and education. Interventionism is a very, very slippery slope albeit a sometimes necessary one, that can--and has in the case of Venezuela--dropped off into bankrupt authoritarian socialism.


----------



## Thinker101

danielpalos said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> A command economy should be able to command a Corp of Agricultural Engineers to get results, not make excuses.
> 
> 
> socializing costs, is what socialism is capitally good for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socializing costs is what socialism is good for?  WTF, isn't that why they sell their product(s)?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> State capitalism is a form of socialism.
Click to expand...


Great, and where do we have State Capitalism?


----------



## Doc1

danielpalos said:


> ...Lousy management does that, not socialism.



Man you are ignorant.


----------



## danielpalos

Thinker101 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> A command economy should be able to command a Corp of Agricultural Engineers to get results, not make excuses.
> 
> 
> socializing costs, is what socialism is capitally good for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Socializing costs is what socialism is good for?  WTF, isn't that why they sell their product(s)?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> State capitalism is a form of socialism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Great, and where do we have State Capitalism?
Click to expand...

everywhere we have States and statism.


----------



## danielpalos

Doc1 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Lousy management does that, not socialism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man you are ignorant.
Click to expand...

not as ignorant as you; i can resort to one less fallacy than you.


----------



## MarathonMike

danielpalos said:


> ...Lousy management does that, not socialism.


Socialism allowed their country to nationalize oil and mineral resources. They were the NUMBER ONE producer of oil in the world and had zero debt. A series of military coups and the death blow applied by Hugo Chavez has turned Venezuela into a hell hole of misery and a problem now for the whole world as we deal with millions of illiterate, dirt poor refugees.


----------



## francoHFW

MarathonMike said:


> Ricky LIbtardo said:
> 
> 
> 
> How can this be?
> 
> So now we're sending a hospital ship to Columbia to help all those fleeing the Socialist paradise. Time to send our little petunia Democratic Socialists on a bus tour of Venezuela for some re-education.
> 
> How in the hell does a country with the largest oil reserves in the world become a Socialist shit hole?
> 
> Bernie, get your ass on the bus right now.
> 
> Venezuelans flee economic crisis at home
> 
> 
> 
> Venezuela shows us what happens when you combine Socialism with totally corrupt leaders. Give all the money to the government run by crooks. What could go wrong?
Click to expand...

It's always been like that in Latin America, Used to Be under American protection of oligarchs and American monopolies. Now under Trump, we are sabotaging Venezuelan in many ways so you can say BS like that...


----------



## danielpalos

MarathonMike said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Lousy management does that, not socialism.
> 
> 
> 
> Socialism allowed their country to nationalize oil and mineral resources. They were the NUMBER ONE producer of oil in the world and had zero debt. A series of military coups and the death blow applied by Hugo Chavez has turned Venezuela into a hell hole of misery and a problem now for the whole world as we deal with millions of illiterate, dirt poor refugees.
Click to expand...

lousy management, not socialism.


----------



## night_son

francoHFW said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ricky LIbtardo said:
> 
> 
> 
> How can this be?
> 
> So now we're sending a hospital ship to Columbia to help all those fleeing the Socialist paradise. Time to send our little petunia Democratic Socialists on a bus tour of Venezuela for some re-education.
> 
> How in the hell does a country with the largest oil reserves in the world become a Socialist shit hole?
> 
> Bernie, get your ass on the bus right now.
> 
> Venezuelans flee economic crisis at home
> 
> 
> 
> Venezuela shows us what happens when you combine Socialism with totally corrupt leaders. Give all the money to the government run by crooks. What could go wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's always been like that in Latin America, Used to Be under American protection of oligarchs and American monopolies. Now under Trump, we are sabotaging Venezuelan in many ways so you can say BS like that...
Click to expand...


Looks as though you have conjured me this time, francoHFW.

Have a look at this report, and please read it thoroughly. You seem to be the board's most ardent defender of socialism when I suspect you are actually an advocate of extensive Economic Interventionism. This comes directly from the U.S. State Department:

Venezuela


----------



## francoHFW

night_son said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ricky LIbtardo said:
> 
> 
> 
> How can this be?
> 
> So now we're sending a hospital ship to Columbia to help all those fleeing the Socialist paradise. Time to send our little petunia Democratic Socialists on a bus tour of Venezuela for some re-education.
> 
> How in the hell does a country with the largest oil reserves in the world become a Socialist shit hole?
> 
> Bernie, get your ass on the bus right now.
> 
> Venezuelans flee economic crisis at home
> 
> 
> 
> Venezuela shows us what happens when you combine Socialism with totally corrupt leaders. Give all the money to the government run by crooks. What could go wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's always been like that in Latin America, Used to Be under American protection of oligarchs and American monopolies. Now under Trump, we are sabotaging Venezuelan in many ways so you can say BS like that...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looks as though you have conjured me this time, francoHFW.
> 
> Have a look at this report, and please read it thoroughly. You seem to be the board's most ardent defender of socialism when I suspect you are actually an advocate of extensive Economic Interventionism. This comes directly from the U.S. State Department:
> 
> Venezuela
Click to expand...

The greatest generation is gone and so is Union power, so the only intervention we have to protect the non-rich is the government intervening. That is called socialism everywhere outside the GOP bubble of BS. Government regulation of business and industry, along with good safety net, is socialism. It is about as scary as Justice.


----------



## MarathonMike

francoHFW said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ricky LIbtardo said:
> 
> 
> 
> How can this be?
> 
> So now we're sending a hospital ship to Columbia to help all those fleeing the Socialist paradise. Time to send our little petunia Democratic Socialists on a bus tour of Venezuela for some re-education.
> 
> How in the hell does a country with the largest oil reserves in the world become a Socialist shit hole?
> 
> Bernie, get your ass on the bus right now.
> 
> Venezuelans flee economic crisis at home
> 
> 
> 
> Venezuela shows us what happens when you combine Socialism with totally corrupt leaders. Give all the money to the government run by crooks. What could go wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's always been like that in Latin America, Used to Be under American protection of oligarchs and American monopolies. Now under Trump, we are sabotaging Venezuelan in many ways so you can say BS like that...
Click to expand...

What a pant load. It's America's fault? It's Trump's fault? Jesus Christ get a grip.


----------



## danielpalos

A Corp of Engineers could be creating new colonia in more optimum locations for energy and food production.


----------



## francoHFW

francoHFW said:


> night_son said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ricky LIbtardo said:
> 
> 
> 
> How can this be?
> 
> So now we're sending a hospital ship to Columbia to help all those fleeing the Socialist paradise. Time to send our little petunia Democratic Socialists on a bus tour of Venezuela for some re-education.
> 
> How in the hell does a country with the largest oil reserves in the world become a Socialist shit hole?
> 
> Bernie, get your ass on the bus right now.
> 
> Venezuelans flee economic crisis at home
> 
> 
> 
> Venezuela shows us what happens when you combine Socialism with totally corrupt leaders. Give all the money to the government run by crooks. What could go wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's always been like that in Latin America, Used to Be under American protection of oligarchs and American monopolies. Now under Trump, we are sabotaging Venezuelan in many ways so you can say BS like that...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looks as though you have conjured me this time, francoHFW.
> 
> Have a look at this report, and please read it thoroughly. You seem to be the board's most ardent defender of socialism when I suspect you are actually an advocate of extensive Economic Interventionism. This comes directly from the U.S. State Department:
> 
> Venezuela
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The greatest generation is gone and so is Union power, so the only intervention we have to protect the non-rich is the government intervening. That is called socialism everywhere outside the GOP bubble of BS. Government regulation of business and industry, along with good safety net, is socialism. It is about as scary as Justice.
Click to expand...

And poor old Venezuela is a third world country and irrelevant as a lesson to the richest country in the world. Compare us to every other rich countries that have so many more benefits than we do... Especially after the last 35 years of new BS GOP dominance and give away to the rich.


----------



## bripat9643

danielpalos said:


> ...Lousy management does that, not socialism.


Wrong.


----------



## danielpalos

bripat9643 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Lousy management does that, not socialism.
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.
Click to expand...

yes, you are.


----------



## francoHFW

MarathonMike said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ricky LIbtardo said:
> 
> 
> 
> How can this be?
> 
> So now we're sending a hospital ship to Columbia to help all those fleeing the Socialist paradise. Time to send our little petunia Democratic Socialists on a bus tour of Venezuela for some re-education.
> 
> How in the hell does a country with the largest oil reserves in the world become a Socialist shit hole?
> 
> Bernie, get your ass on the bus right now.
> 
> Venezuelans flee economic crisis at home
> 
> 
> 
> Venezuela shows us what happens when you combine Socialism with totally corrupt leaders. Give all the money to the government run by crooks. What could go wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's always been like that in Latin America, Used to Be under American protection of oligarchs and American monopolies. Now under Trump, we are sabotaging Venezuelan in many ways so you can say BS like that...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a pant load. It's America's fault? It's Trump's fault? Jesus Christ get a grip.
Click to expand...

We are the ones imposing tough sanctions on them that make it impossible for them to recover from the corrupt GOP World depression. Great job.


----------



## Mr Natural

You people better get ready!

It won’t be long before those 2.3 million invade your southern border and start raping your women,  stealing your jobs, and taking your free shit.


----------



## night_son

francoHFW said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> night_son said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ricky LIbtardo said:
> 
> 
> 
> How can this be?
> 
> So now we're sending a hospital ship to Columbia to help all those fleeing the Socialist paradise. Time to send our little petunia Democratic Socialists on a bus tour of Venezuela for some re-education.
> 
> How in the hell does a country with the largest oil reserves in the world become a Socialist shit hole?
> 
> Bernie, get your ass on the bus right now.
> 
> Venezuelans flee economic crisis at home
> 
> 
> 
> Venezuela shows us what happens when you combine Socialism with totally corrupt leaders. Give all the money to the government run by crooks. What could go wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's always been like that in Latin America, Used to Be under American protection of oligarchs and American monopolies. Now under Trump, we are sabotaging Venezuelan in many ways so you can say BS like that...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looks as though you have conjured me this time, francoHFW.
> 
> Have a look at this report, and please read it thoroughly. You seem to be the board's most ardent defender of socialism when I suspect you are actually an advocate of extensive Economic Interventionism. This comes directly from the U.S. State Department:
> 
> Venezuela
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The greatest generation is gone and so is Union power, so the only intervention we have to protect the non-rich is the government intervening. That is called socialism everywhere outside the GOP bubble of BS. Government regulation of business and industry, along with good safety net, is socialism. It is about as scary as Justice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And poor old Venezuela is a third world country and irrelevant as a lesson to the richest country in the world. Compare us to every other rich countries that have so many more benefits than we do... Especially after the last 35 years of new BS GOP dominance and give away to the rich.
Click to expand...


And I disagree, respectfully. Isn't there a bit of dangerous arrogance in the assumption that First World America could never go the way of Third World Venezuela, unlikely as such a monumental decline would be? Universal, government provided for healthcare is not a socialist apparatus, but rather an* Infrastructurist* interventionism; a nationalization of a pre-existing and necessary infrastructure previously dictated by a very free and often disadvantageous market. I do however agree with you that the everyman is lost to a degree in the disparity between the richest and poorest, and yet the ability to climb the social ladder is a fundamental tenet of American society, and one of great intersubjective value.


----------



## francoHFW

night_son said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> night_son said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Venezuela shows us what happens when you combine Socialism with totally corrupt leaders. Give all the money to the government run by crooks. What could go wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> It's always been like that in Latin America, Used to Be under American protection of oligarchs and American monopolies. Now under Trump, we are sabotaging Venezuelan in many ways so you can say BS like that...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looks as though you have conjured me this time, francoHFW.
> 
> Have a look at this report, and please read it thoroughly. You seem to be the board's most ardent defender of socialism when I suspect you are actually an advocate of extensive Economic Interventionism. This comes directly from the U.S. State Department:
> 
> Venezuela
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The greatest generation is gone and so is Union power, so the only intervention we have to protect the non-rich is the government intervening. That is called socialism everywhere outside the GOP bubble of BS. Government regulation of business and industry, along with good safety net, is socialism. It is about as scary as Justice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And poor old Venezuela is a third world country and irrelevant as a lesson to the richest country in the world. Compare us to every other rich countries that have so many more benefits than we do... Especially after the last 35 years of new BS GOP dominance and give away to the rich.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I disagree, respectfully. Isn't there a bit of dangerous arrogance in the assumption that First World America could never go the way of Third World Venezuela, unlikely as such a monumental decline would be? Universal, government provided for healthcare is not a socialist apparatus, but rather an* Infrastructurist* interventionism; a nationalization of a pre-existing and necessary infrastructure previously dictated by a very free and often disadvantageous market. I do however agree with you that the everyman is lost to a degree in the disparity between the richest and poorest, and yet the ability to climb the social ladder is a fundamental tenet of American society, and one of great intersubjective value.
Click to expand...

And after 35 years GOP giveaway to the rich, we have the worst upward Mobility and inequality of any developed country. And happiness and everything else...


----------

